# I'm restoring an old two-tone Schwinn S seat



## atencioee (Nov 12, 2018)

Anybody know the best paint to use on an old Schwinn S seat?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 12, 2018)

Epoxy base did a red & white years ago , still looks great !


----------



## atencioee (Nov 12, 2018)

Can you give me the name of the company that makes it so I can look it up?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sem vinyl paint/dye all day everyday. 

http://www.tcpglobal.com/Aerosol-Paint/Color-Coat/


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2018)

Definitely vinyl spray. Stays flexible and doesnt come off.


----------

